# A Big Hello From Chicago!



## Cherry (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi there everyone!

This is my first time on a mouse forum, I've been lurking for quite a few hours now!! It seems like a wonderful community and I'd absolutely love to become a part of it.

I plan on making a bin cage out of a 66qt (16.5gl) with two sides and the top cut out and filled with metal mesh. I'd like to have at least three female mice, not for breeding, only for pets. Is this an adequate size?

I am currently in the Chicago area and am looking for mice within the next couple of weeks! I'd like to adopt young mice so that I have lots of time with them  I am not new to mice, but I haven't had them in years and even though I loved them, I was a teen when I had them and didn't do everything properly!! I'd prefer to adopt or buy from a breeder because I don't want to perpetuate the petstores that don't take good care of their live animals  If anyone has any idea where I could adopt/buy mice other than a petstore in the Chicago area, I'd love to know!

I know the basics but I love learning so any knowledge/advice about having pet mice is always appreciated.

Thanks everyone!
Cherry


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Cherry!

You're at a good time for entering mousing in Chicago! There's a show in Wisconsin at the end of next month, and there are breeders in all the states around you, plus I'm pretty sure there's still someone just outside of Chicagoland, too.

For three girls, 16.5G is if anything almost too big! Most breeders would keep three girls in a 10G tank, so yours will have OODLES of space!

We're glad you found us, and I hope you stick around.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Cherry, and welcome! Hope you'll enjoy your stay.  Always nice to meet someone with such an open attitude.


----------



## Cherry (Jun 24, 2015)

Laigaie said:


> Hi Cherry!
> 
> You're at a good time for entering mousing in Chicago! There's a show in Wisconsin at the end of next month, and there are breeders in all the states around you, plus I'm pretty sure there's still someone just outside of Chicagoland, too.
> 
> ...


Is there really?! I'd love to go... what is it called? Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Cherry (Jun 24, 2015)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> Hi Cherry, and welcome! Hope you'll enjoy your stay.  Always nice to meet someone with such an open attitude.


Thanks! Glad to be here!


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello! Welcome to the forum :3


----------



## Cherry (Jun 24, 2015)

GeorgiaRose998 said:


> Hello! Welcome to the forum :3


Thanks!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The show is held by the Fancy Mouse Breeders Association, and it's the Great Lakes show in Sobieski, WI. Sorry it took me a minute to get back on here again!

Info is here: http://www.fancymousebreedersassociatio ... -show.html


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

